

Seeing a Facebook photo without permission is like 'stealing a TV': Police - derrida
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/facebook-breakins-police-say-receiving-photos-like-taking-stolen-tvs-20110518-1esad.html

======
veb
You probably should read this for some more background:

[http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/security-
experts-g...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/security-experts-go-
to-war-wife-targeted-20110517-1eqsm.html)

"I have no ethical qualms about publishing the photos," he said. "They are in
the public domain."

I think the quote hits the nail on the head. If you don't want something to be
seen by the masses, _do not_ put it on the Internet.

~~~
varjag
This is a misconception. A copyrighted photo available in public does not
become public domain suddenly.

------
talaketu
An utterly useless analogy. Obviously that line of enquiry is going nowhere.

How about arresting a journalist in order to seize his iPad is like holding
the owner hostage while his TV gets stolen?

~~~
geon
To be fail, the headline was a horrible misquote. THe actual quote: "Someone
breaks into your house and they steal a TV and they give that TV to you and
you know that TV is stolen,"

While it is kind of silly to compare information to a physical object, the
quote could be interpreted as referring to the importance of not accepting
photos that you know were obtained illegally.

Which is perfectly reasonable.

------
almost
It's like someone broke into someone's home and had a good look at a TV then
went home and built another exactly like it and gave it to you.

~~~
robin_reala
Or like someone broke in to your home, took a photo of a painting, then copied
that photo and gave it to a friend.

------
irunbackwards
No, it's like picking up a $20 in the gutter.

------
shareme
maybe he still believes that photos can steal souls?

